# Army trades with civilian credentials?



## konman (9 Apr 2009)

I'm not sure if my title makes sense so here it is in detail, I heard you can get a "fast-track" on some civilian qualifications from being in the Army. For example, I read somewhere on this forum that if one becomes a Construction Technician, you can get your carpentry ticket in Alberta upon completing your 5 years or whatever the contract may be. Can anyone confirm this? Is this a province wide deal?

I am very interested in Construction Tech, being a house framer currently I think it would suit me best so I am curious as to how I can get more information about this kind of stuff. Unfortunately, It seems that the people at local army recruitment offices don't know much about individual trades so please don't direct me to them. Does anyone know any other trades that qualify people for civilian credentials?


----------



## Aerobicrunner (9 Apr 2009)

Link below has info on the Military Civilian Training Accreditation Program (MCTAP) which is an ongoing accreditation program, that seeks accreditation of military training with the appropriate provincial technical, academic and professional licensing bodies in an effort to obtain formal civilian recognition of military training and experience.  It may have the information you are looking for.

http://www.cda.forces.gc.ca/dli-dai/acc/mctap-pafmc/index-eng.asp


----------



## George Wallace (9 Apr 2009)

konman said:
			
		

> I'm not sure if my title makes sense so here it is in detail, I heard you can get a "fast-track" on some civilian qualifications from being in the Army. For example, I read somewhere on this forum that if one becomes a Construction Technician, you can get your carpentry ticket in Alberta upon completing your 5 years or whatever the contract may be. Can anyone confirm this? Is this a province wide deal?
> 
> I am very interested in Construction Tech, being a house framer currently I think it would suit me best so I am curious as to how I can get more information about this kind of stuff. Unfortunately, It seems that the people at local army recruitment offices don't know much about individual trades so please don't direct me to them. Does anyone know any other trades that qualify people for civilian credentials?



Not a simple answer.  Each Province has their own Rules and Regulations governing such things.  There are a few National Standards, but usually it is the Province that regulates most of these.

In some cases a CF Trade will be granted an equivalency in a Province (Not necessarily every Province.).  In most Province, a CF Tradesman can write the Provincial Exams and be granted that Provinces Licences/etc. on their own time.  Some Tradesmen are trained to a certain Province's standards, but will have to obtain their papers if they move to another Province.  So depending on the Trade, a CF Tradesman may have obtained National or Provincial Papers/Certificates through the CF, or by writting the Provincial or National tests on their own after being trained by the CF.

It is not a simple answer, and depends on the Trade a member may have and the province that they may reside or work in.  Tradesmen will have to research their Trade requirements in whatever province they decide to apply their trade after Release from the CF.

Clear as mud?  Hope this helped a little.  I am sure some specific cases can be given.


----------



## konman (9 Apr 2009)

Thanks for your prompt responses, that link is exactly what I was looking for.

But as also mentioned, looks like I'd have to do some running around if I wanted a certain equivalency granted out of province.

Hmmm, I'm a little unsure as how this works though. Before contacting some of these schools, roughly does anyone know how this works? Do I simply show up and write a test or do I pay for the course and get the diploma in the mail? Those both seem like unlikely scenarios haha.


----------



## Greymatters (10 Apr 2009)

Like George said, there is no single simple answer to your problem - each school has its own process, with some doing a lot of PLAR and some doing none, some recognizing credentials and some not.  Some can even be negotiated with depending on your personal skills.  Only one way to find out and thats to look for a school that has a program you like and then speak to the staff and see what they are willing to do for you...


----------

